# How to keep a Chihuahua out of my yard?



## Gutrix (Jan 2, 2009)

So the neighbor has a Chihuahua that loves to come through our fence and bark at our house. Letting my 2 dogs out, whom have chased him down and made him squeal each time has not kept him from the yard. I have also tried shooting a BB gun near him to try and scare him when in the yard, which works temporarily, but he comes back within hours. I know all of the above sounds mean, but the neighbor's will not keep the dog in their yard and talking has not worked.

I just want a way to discourage the little guy from coming in to the yard. Maybe some Chihuahua people out there have some tips...?


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

Do you by chance live in a town? If you do, I would call animal control. We are a very small community, but we do have a leash law. DH happens to be the animal enforcement officer and he has to go talk to people occasionally about letting their dogs run lose. If they do not comply, he has a county deputy come talk with them. This usually works.

Might try a water gun, one of those made for the older kids to chase each other with.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

You could try chili powder and ammonia on the ground near the break in the fence.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

chihuahuas are VERY willful AND affectionate, but they are also dog-aggressive... 

I have the EXACT problem, except it is MY 3 chihuahuas that are the pain in the arse for my neighbors, I try to keep an eye on the dogs but sometimes they get out & harass their dog (which is big enough to eat them all in 1 bite), and i KNOW it is extremely irritating because the female is a 'yipper'... the little guys don't have a problem when the neighbor's dog is NOT leashed, only when it isn't allowed to run free & play with them 

the only thing I can say is that it is NOT the dog's fault, it is your neighbor's fault, the only thing that works for me is asserting that I am the one IN CHARGE, not the animals

bad thing is, if their dog comes into your yard & harasses your dog to its breaking point & it then attacks and injures it, you can be held responsible... (our fine fine justice system @ work  )


----------



## saintsfanbrian (Oct 30, 2008)

If talking to the neighbors hasn't helped I would look in to whether or not your town has a leash law. My guess is that they do. If the dog is constantly getting on your property I would record every infraction with an image that has the date and time on it. Once you have this information take it to Animal Control and show them. Let the neighbor know the next time you find their animal in your property you will take it to animal control.

If the dog is on your property and gets hurt it is not your responsibility as long as there are leash laws in effect.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Talk to the people next door. If that fails grab your video camera and document the dog entering your yard. Call up animal control and have them write the people next door a nice big ticket. That should work. Of course you'll now have hostile people next door.


----------



## BlackPaladin (Oct 20, 2008)

Red pepper liberally sprinkled along the fence line, for starters.


----------



## KC8UXU (Oct 22, 2008)

The fence would be my first place to look at.

Find where it is getting through the fence. Make repairs or add some fine mesh wire fencing to the inside of your fence. Dog can't get in your yard...problem solved.


----------



## Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

Air horns. Maybe you can annoy the dogs owners with it as well.


----------



## Gutrix (Jan 2, 2009)

So the thing is that I really don't want to take this to animal control, the neighbor's are old fashioned and I don't want to be the neighbor who creates a ruckus. 

As far as the fence, we have farm fencing which is plenty adequate to keep our dog's in, but that little bugger can come right through it! He does have one particular spot though, I think I will try the chili powder there. 

My big concern is that the dog will get my am staff so riled up that he charges through the fence in that corner. Once he is out.. anything that happens I would be liable for. The thing that irritates me is.. if that dog just stayed out of the yard my dog's would have no issue. Even if he was right on the other side of the fence they would be fine. 

As far as the owner, they have said "Oh, just let them play!". It is not like that, at all! The Chihuahua does not want to play, he just want's to come in and bark at our house... Uggg...

Thanks for the tips so far!

What do you guys think of running a hot wire around the bottom?


----------



## GrannySyl (Oct 15, 2008)

*Vinegar*

[.

Might try a water gun, one of those made for the older kids to chase each other with.[/QUOTE]

Several years ago I used a water gun with a very strong vinegar solution for this purpose, and it worked well. After 3-4 times of being hit with the vinegar water he (large black lab/mix) didn't like my yard any more.


----------



## KC8UXU (Oct 22, 2008)

Gutrix said:


> What do you guys think of running a hot wire around the bottom?


Bad idea. Once again you leave yourself up to liability. Someone could get hurt.

Fix your fence. I have 4 Chihuahuas mixes and have no problem keeping them in the yard.

Air horn will just annoy everyone that lives around you. Chili powders and squirt guns may keep it out but why not roll up your sleeves and go outside and fix the root of your problem...the fence. This is a Prepared forum. Prepare your fence to keep intruders, Small Dog, out off of your property.


----------



## BlackPaladin (Oct 20, 2008)

Hot wire = that little chalupa will be dropped.


----------



## Gutrix (Jan 2, 2009)

KC8UXU said:


> Bad idea. Once again you leave yourself up to liability. Someone could get hurt.
> 
> Fix your fence. I have 4 Chihuahuas mixes and have no problem keeping them in the yard.
> 
> Air horn will just annoy everyone that lives around you. Chili powders and squirt guns may keep it out but why not roll up your sleeves and go outside and fix the root of your problem...the fence. This is a Prepared forum. Prepare your fence to keep intruders, Small Dog, out off of your property.


The fence is not broken, It works perfectly fine for what it's purpose is, keeping my dogs in my yard. It is the kind of fence you would see for a pasture, the wire kind. I would have to re-fence our entire piece of property, which quite frankly I don't have that kind of money to be spending, your looking at hundred's plus.

With the hot wire, if it is on my side of the fence and he get's through and zapped, why would I be liable for the dog's condition? If there is a leash law, and they are breaking it, their fault, is it not? I guess this would be something to check with my local law enforcement.

Long story short, I just wish people who had dogs would KEEP THEM IN THEIR YARDS!! There are other dog's in the neighborhood that roam as well, but they are of the size that can not go through our fence.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

There is another option that hasn't been listed ... animal trap. One of those "safe" traps that will capture the animal and keep it alive till such time as you can remove it - permanently ... 

You can get them for all kinds of sizes - find one that will trap rats. Once it is baited and the dog is trapped inside - take the dog for a tour of a neighboring farm - and leave it there.

If the owners are not capable of controlling their animal - they are not worthy of owning such a pet.

I have used several methods of controlling the neighbors - and - to an extent they seem to work.

I had a neighbor kid who threw their dogs crap into my yard - I got fed up with it and after ringing the doorbell threw all the crap into their house and made sure that that it made a good sized mess inside. The kid never threw anything into my yard again (I must have made a good impression).

I had a neighbor who let their dog roam all the time. Their dog loved to crap in my yard. A sling-shot did a great job of controlling their dog after many requests to keep their dog at home. Yes - I returned the crap to their house too - several times.

I had a very noisy neighbor's dog that couldn't figure that barking wasn't required all day - all night - every day. Air-soft pellets did wonders.

Finally - before someone jumps on me for animal (human) cruelty - I have trained hundreds of dog (my own and others) to be perfect pets. I combine praise with pain to train the dogs. I will only work with one dog at a time - puppies to full grown abused dogs for a couple of weeks, when I am happy with their progress, the dogs are taken back to their owners and then I train the owners.

When it is with regards to rescue dogs, I work with the shelter to pick a family, then I train them as well. I have rarely needed to retrain a dog.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

in my experience, when an animal 'fails' obedience training it is almost always a failure of the owners... NOT the dogs themselves, people don't seem to realize that dogs pretty much have two modes: ALWAYS & NEVER, either they are always allowed to do fill-in-the-blank or they are never allowed to, & as soon as you slip up as an owner by letting them do something once it is SO much harder to get them to stop (basically retraining them, which isn't very fair to the animal for YOUR laxness, is it?)

living out in the country, not totally isolated, but still pretty laid back: when a neighbor's dog craps in my lawn it doesn't really bother me; dogs crap, they're good at it  the next rain will wash most of it into the ground, not such a big deal... except for maybe the one neighbor's mastiff  

if you have a have-a-heart trap in your yard for 'pests' & you 'just happen' to catch your neighbor's dog... call animal control, you have proof the dog is not 'under command' & it would seem to be a LOT 'less confrontational' than other methods (except maybe the super soaker squirt gun, i LIKE that one)

or choose another solution & GO with it, without knowing your EXACT circumstances, total strangers online are NOT going to be able to give you a 'perfect' solution for YOUR unique situation


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Just feed the little dog lots of food. It'll get so fat that it won't fit though the fence.


----------



## Gutrix (Jan 2, 2009)

I love the Canadian's idea. Maybe then he will not try to bite me either...


----------



## Bigmike7733 (Dec 19, 2008)

50BMG a well placed shot from the back door should leave little evidence it will be just like the dog ran away. 

(Im just joking by the way)


----------



## Sam_Luna (Jan 10, 2009)

I would use the SSS


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Spray the little #$#&^$ with mace,he'll hate you forever!


----------



## beansnrice (Jan 22, 2009)

BlackPaladin said:


> Hot wire = that little chalupa will be dropped.


Hahaha sorry, couldn't help but laugh! 

Wish I had a tip for ya, but it looks like everyone here just about covered everything I would have thought of. Good luck to ya! Those kind of things are the most annoying!


----------



## solaceofwinter (Oct 29, 2008)

water balloons, water gun, sprinkler system etc.
i know! dump a big mess of caramel or choclate on him, he wont mind but they sure will when he comes back over. it will take forever to clean him up and im sure they will keep a better eye on him then.
if you cant teach the dog teach the neighbors!


----------



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

If the dog gets into chocolate that you put out, it could kill the dog. Check with your vet if you don't believe me.
Then you can be held finacially responsible for the dog's death.
But wait, there is even more. You coud be arrested and prosecuted for animal cruelty. That will make you very well known to friends, family and neighbors. I bet the will even let you be cell mates with Big Bubba. Do I need to be more desriptive about the social graces between the two of you?


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

*Neighborly Conduct*

In a different post I related my problems with a chicken predator. I set out a live trap, racoon size. It caught the neigbors cat. I mosied over and told them I had it and would be releasing it, but that I needed to keep the trap up to catch and release (possible) racoon predators. They were very appreciative of the info. They, being common sensed, said to keep the cat in the trap overnight.

Released it in the morning and it has not come back since! (came over every day before then to harrass the stock)

The neighbors were helpful but most of all, the cat learned quickly. No harm, no foul.

The trap cost about $100 but I heard the local SPCA and vet offices sometimes loan them for humane purposes. I just wanted my own to keep the area free of pests.


----------



## candy4tace (Apr 16, 2009)

*Humane Society*

Hey if you trap the little booger you can then call the humane society and they will come pick him up. The owner will then have to pay a fine to get him back and show paper work for all his shots and etc. Then your old fashioned neighbors will try a little harder to keep the little one in. No expense to you. I have called 3 times now on my nieghbor each time she has had to pay $75.00 to get her dog back. This last time I saw her out fixing her fense and haven't had a problem since.


----------



## dukman (Mar 1, 2009)

One forum I visit had a guy having a problem with the neighbor taking their dog to do its business on his lawn. He solved the problem by pouring bacon grease over said business 

Won't really help when you have your own dogs running around the yard.. but I thought it was worth mentioning.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Get a big mastiff and let it hump the little dog. It'll never come back.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Canadian said:


> Get a big mastiff and let it hump the little dog. It'll never come back.


idk, Canadian, the temperaments of mastiff vs. chihuahua... my $$$ would be on the chihuahua doing the humping... 

my chihuahuas are all <5 lbs each & they chase the neighbor's 200 lb. mastiff home occassionally, it's funny cuz he will walk through the whole neighborhood EXCEPT our yard


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Does the little dog use a ladder?


----------



## Jack Aubrey (May 24, 2009)

Set out a live catch trap.Catch the little cocker.Put dog and trap in trunk of car,drive to river.Tie rope to trap,toss trap into river.Retrieve trap in 10 minutes.Dump out dead dog.Return trap to trunk.Drive home and act like nothing ever happened.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I'd use a large bucket. That saves the drive.


----------



## Solvo Pium (Nov 18, 2009)

*Solution*

Since you already have 2 dogs, I was going to say put a pit bull in your yard, but gotta love the family pets. SO, pepper spray can be a bitch. Good luck. )


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm sorry but I can't see the problem... a couple hours in the crock pot with some veggies.. good to go!...


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

Get an onery Goose


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

Try and make the dog enjoy chasing cars, he'll leave you alone. Possibly for good.


----------



## piglett (Dec 10, 2010)

Jack Aubrey said:


> Set out a live catch trap.Catch the little cocker.Put dog and trap in trunk of car,drive to river.Tie rope to trap,toss trap into river.Retrieve trap in 10 minutes.Dump out dead dog.Return trap to trunk.Drive home and act like nothing ever happened.


D I T T O ! ! ! :beercheer:

piglett


----------



## rflood (Aug 19, 2010)

I like the trap idea, but upon trapping spray the little dickens with something that smells gawdawful and let it set on his fur for a bit, then take him home to be with his owner. Might want to indicate to the owner you have something in the yard causing the smell and more than likely this will be a common occurence  I bet, taking the dog back with a stink on him will get old quick for them.


----------



## Jack Aubrey (May 24, 2009)

Ha,ha, This thread brings out my dark sense of humour! Here poochy poochy! JA


----------



## Chinookers (May 11, 2012)

You could try one of these:









http://www.ultimatebarkcontrol.com/ds_pro.htm#page=Main-Tab


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Gutrix said:


> So the neighbor has a Chihuahua that loves to come through our fence and bark at our house. Letting my 2 dogs out, whom have chased him down and made him squeal each time has not kept him from the yard. I have also tried shooting a BB gun near him to try and scare him when in the yard, which works temporarily, but he comes back within hours. I know all of the above sounds mean, but the neighbor's will not keep the dog in their yard and talking has not worked.
> 
> I just want a way to discourage the little guy from coming in to the yard. Maybe some Chihuahua people out there have some tips...?


Wrist rocket+ball bearing+deep hole.

Hamburger+sleeping pills overdose.

Mace.he'll hate you forever but live.

Shoot him in the testicles with a bb gun, same effect.

Trap him and take him on vacation, one way.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I don't like "fly swatter dogs". I call them that because they're small enough to kill with a fly swatter. And they're nasty. They bark at everybody and try to bite. Can't stand them.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

Magus I like your solution But the dogs owner is just irresponsible the way I see it is your dog keep it on your property. While I have no use for "flyswatter dogs" (Nice one Bill) they are at least good as alarm dogs. I'd talk to the owner a few times. Then I would start following some of the suggestions given here.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Mace him.[the dog, not the idiot owner...yet!]its not lethal and the little waste of DNA will associate both you and that area with agony from then on.he'll steer clear of it like a plague!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Try a shot gun instead of a bb gun.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Crossbow and some Nicotine sulfate dipped arrows. :wave:

Drops a coyote within 100 feet or less.quiet too.


----------



## Griffworks (Apr 12, 2011)

... then you just gotta dispose of the body. 

And any witnesses.....


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

If you are too squeemish to kill the little pest, trap or catch him and put him in a cage in your front yard and make the neighbors come to you to get him back.

If they dont come for him, take him to the pound. If the pound will not take him then you will have no choice but to put a brick in the cage and take him to the river/lake for a swim. Thats the way its been done around here for as long as anyone can remember with the exception of using tote sack and hunk of sandstone most of the time.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

my hubby says use a 44 and he won't be a dog no more lol
but on the real side use the mace and if the dog returns, use mace again then call him and say he tried to bite you. if the dog does it again you WILL call the police.


----------



## booter (Jan 23, 2010)

I once knew a dog breeder/trainer who came up with a solution for dogs digging in the yard 'dig a big hole where the dog likes to dig, blow up a balloon really full, bury it just under the surface of the digging area, when the dog hits it = BOOM! right in the face'. A dog learns best from their own experiences. 

You could do a variation of this with the balloon anchored to the area the dog comes into your yard, then shoot the balloon with a BB-gun to scare it off, keep repeating as often as needed.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

wal mart sells a dog repellant you might try - called 'ro-pel animal repellant granules, $10 per can. you might try it. it also repels deer, rabbits, dogs, cats, squirrels, raccoons, skunks and groundhogs. works for us. keeps our chis out of the garden, also the squirrels. no harm to the repelled critters.


----------



## lilmama (Nov 13, 2010)

I have a chihuahua, so I know exactly what you mean, they are very persistant little boogers. Mine has a few bad habits also and nothing I've done will break them. Except for my aresol bb gun. It has just enough bite to catch her attention but doesn't harm her. She has backed off on some of those habits. I also use it on strays (since people like to drop their dogs off down our road), it sends them on their way with no wounds.


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

Dig a five foot long, 1 1/2 foot wide, 1 foot deep trench along the tense where the little guy comes in and fill it with water. Then cover it with small sticks that won't carry the dogs weight. Then cover it with dirt/leaves/brush or whatever you need to make it blend with the ground. The dog will fall in and jump back out. If it does that enough times they won't come back. At the very least it'll be funny as hell to watch!


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Big Barn Cat.. my Uncle had two "spider" Chihuahuas and he loved those little finger biters .. but he forgot that on his farm he had huge barn cats.. it only took a week and they ate them both.. Whole new meaning to the word "hot dog".. 
Or live trap him and send him to me.. my neighbors are a PITA sometimes and a yappy little chalupa would serve them right.. Tractor supply has live traps(two for $25 one big one small) I have the set and the big one will trap big raccoons and the little squirrels and such.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Send me the barn cat. 

You could just shoot bottle rockets at him out of an iron pipe.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Gutrix said:


> So the thing is that I really don't want to take this to animal control, the neighbor's are old fashioned and I don't want to be the neighbor who creates a ruckus. ...


Then a 22 and a shovel...


----------



## Sfour321 (May 21, 2012)

To bad you couldn't attract some hawks to you area


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*If you*



Gutrix said:


> So the neighbor has a Chihuahua that loves to come through our fence and bark at our house. Letting my 2 dogs out, whom have chased him down and made him squeal each time has not kept him from the yard. I have also tried shooting a BB gun near him to try and scare him when in the yard, which works temporarily, but he comes back within hours. I know all of the above sounds mean, but the neighbor's will not keep the dog in their yard and talking has not worked.
> 
> I just want a way to discourage the little guy from coming in to the yard. Maybe some Chihuahua people out there have some tips...?


If you can't handle a Chihuahua , what are you gonna do when the looters come ?


----------



## TopTop (Nov 11, 2011)

Gutrix said:


> So the neighbor has a Chihuahua that loves to come through our fence and bark at our house. Letting my 2 dogs out, whom have chased him down and made him squeal each time has not kept him from the yard. I have also tried shooting a BB gun near him to try and scare him when in the yard, which works temporarily, but he comes back within hours. I know all of the above sounds mean, but the neighbor's will not keep the dog in their yard and talking has not worked.
> 
> I just want a way to discourage the little guy from coming in to the yard. Maybe some Chihuahua people out there have some tips...?


--my 2 dogs out, whom have chased him down and made him squeal--

There's your problem. The little guy is squealing in delight. He likes whatever it is your dogs are doing to him.

Seriously, forget about the bb guns & other nonsense. That will just get you arrested for animal cruelty. Go buy a roll of rabbit wire & line your fence. That will keep him out of your yard & he should get bored with just barking at the fence. If not a lawn sprinkler will encourage him to move.

Or you could do like my friend. He was tired of hearing the neighbor's dog barking in the back yard & his wife was tired of hearing him bitch about it. About 3am she gets up & angrily says "I'm going to fix this problem right now!!" A few minutes later she comes back to bed with a very smug look & rolls over to go to sleep. He asks, "What did you do, the dog is still barking?" She says "I opened the gate & put him in our backyard. Let's see how THEY like it!!"


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

pffffttt.......Cheewowos.......chew toys for real dogs.......easy solution to the 'fly swatter dog' problem


----------



## TopTop (Nov 11, 2011)

rabidcoyote666 said:


> pffffttt.......Cheewowos.......chew toys for real dogs.......easy solution to the 'fly swatter dog' problem


Hmppphh! My little fly swatter dog would kill them in a heartbeat. One of them anyway, when it got caught in his throat.


----------



## bigdadvrod (Feb 25, 2013)

Gutrix said:


> So the thing is that I really don't want to take this to animal control, the neighbor's are old fashioned and I don't want to be the neighbor who creates a ruckus.
> 
> As far as the fence, we have farm fencing which is plenty adequate to keep our dog's in, but that little bugger can come right through it! He does have one particular spot though, I think I will try the chili powder there.
> 
> ...


I used to have a hot fence in my yard. It was made for smaller animals, lower powered than those for cattle and horses. It pulsed, not a continuous charge, and I can say it knocked the crap out of my stubborn 130 lb malamute Taz....he quit jumping the fence the second time he hit the wire. RIP my four legged buddy.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

Mouse Trap !


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

I wish you luck my friend! Neighbor dog chased an EXCAVATOR up my road yesterday and when it stopped, proceeded to attack the tracks. They have no fear.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Gutrix said:


> So the neighbor has a Chihuahua that loves to come through our fence and bark at our house. Letting my 2 dogs out, whom have chased him down and made him squeal each time has not kept him from the yard. I have also tried shooting a BB gun near him to try and scare him when in the yard, which works temporarily, but he comes back within hours. I know all of the above sounds mean, but the neighbor's will not keep the dog in their yard and talking has not worked.
> 
> I just want a way to discourage the little guy from coming in to the yard. Maybe some Chihuahua people out there have some tips...?


First time. Go have a face to face talk with the neighbors.

Second time. Take pictures and log time. Report to the Police.

Third time. Press criminal charges.

Or if the above is to confrontational for you, SSS


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

*See if you have a Chihuahua Rescue for this poor little fellow you found on the street. This guy needs a better home. Animal control will only kill him, rescue will find him a good home, unless you can't catch him. *


----------



## OHprepper (Feb 21, 2012)

Solvo Pium said:


> Since you already have 2 dogs, I was going to say put a pit bull in your yard, but gotta love the family pets. SO, pepper spray can be a bitch. Good luck. )


the OP said he had an AM Staff....which is pretty much a pitbull. its an american staffordshire terrier. thats what i call mine too because people are too sensitive to the name pitbull. while my dog is a pitbull, she is also a lapdog, a coward(bad experience with a cat when she was a pup), and a treat hound. it really is all in how they are raised.

oh..again not a great reference source...but the first paragraph explains the similarities. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Pit_Bull_Terrier


----------



## Transplant (Jan 10, 2013)

Gutrix said:


> As far as the fence, we have farm fencing which is plenty adequate to keep our dog's in, but that little bugger can come right through it! He does have one particular spot though, I think I will try the chili powder there.


My suggestion is to go and by some small hole chicken wire and run along the bottom of your fence. only about 2 or 3 feet up that should solve your problem.

We had the same problem but it was our dog that dug out and went next door. Mix breed puppies were not what they wanted.  So we bought 4 foot wire folded it in half put half up the existing fence and then hauled in dirt and buried the other half to keep the dog from digging out. No more mix breed puppies.

You won't have to do the whole yard just the side next to the yapper.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Burmese Python or start an alligator rescue in the back yard. You can eat the alligator, it is some good meat.... LOL


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

So, if you want to be nonconfrontational, then try this. Pick up some skunk weed (smells like skunk spray when the stems are broken) and plant it just inside the fence where the dog is coming in, then fence a small area around it so your dogs don't get into it and let the dog play in it for a few weeks. That dog won't be allowed to visit after very long.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

I still like the alligator idea. What about some snapping turtles? They keep fresh for a long time and they come in their own serving bowl... LOL


----------



## piglett (Dec 10, 2010)

this thread is so old that the chihuahua has probably died of old age


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Well...my methods wouldn't work for everyone, and I don't care for anklebiters.

My first line of discouragement is a pellet in the hind end. Second line is small birdshot from an open choke at 30+ yards. Third, turn my dogs out. Fourth, bullet to the brain.

Three and four I try to avoid. A chihuahua wouldn't be much of a snack for my labs.


----------



## purehavoc (Nov 7, 2012)

They make some stuff . My dad uses around the base of his trees to keep the squirells away. I believe it is a pepper powder . Farm and fleet or rural king usually carries it. They get it on their feet and provides a burning sensation but does not do any permenant damage .


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Cayenne pepper. Animals hate the smell of this peppers, so mix with vinegar and spray the area, is also good for the garden.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

You know I have heard for years and years from people and Vets a lot about chocolate killing dogs....I always drink cocoa instead of coffee in the mornings. For years several of my dogs were "stealing" my hot cocoa and they never got sick. Also my Mother's poodle got into a 5 lb box of "See"s chocolate candy she had gotten for Valentines Day and ate all but 1 piece(She jumped up on the dresser) ..True she had the "runs" but it didn't kill her.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

gabbyj310 said:


> You know I have heard for years and years from people and Vets a lot about chocolate killing dogs....I always drink cocoa instead of coffee in the mornings. For years several of my dogs were "stealing" my hot cocoa and they never got sick. Also my Mother's poodle got into a 5 lb box of "See"s chocolate candy she had gotten for Valentines Day and ate all but 1 piece(She jumped up on the dresser) ..True she had the "runs" but it didn't kill her.


Dark chocolate is the real killer and they do have to eat a significant amount for it to kill them. No amount of any chocolate is good and will upset the stomach but dark chocolate is what you've really got to watch.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

ok, the OP was active for 4 DAYS in January 2009, can we let this thread finally die, please?


----------



## piglett (Dec 10, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> ok, the OP was active for 4 DAYS in January 2009, can we let this thread finally die, please?


i think the chihuahua has probably died of old age by now :hmmm::ditto:


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Gutrix said:


> So the neighbor has a Chihuahua that loves to come through our fence and bark at our house. Letting my 2 dogs out, whom have chased him down and made him squeal each time has not kept him from the yard. I have also tried shooting a BB gun near him to try and scare him when in the yard, which works temporarily, but he comes back within hours. I know all of the above sounds mean, but the neighbor's will not keep the dog in their yard and talking has not worked.
> 
> I just want a way to discourage the little guy from coming in to the yard. Maybe some Chihuahua people out there have some tips...?


Posting on a forum will not solve your problem for you.

1. Call your local Police Dept and ask them what the laws are for dogs roaming at large.

2. Write down the last 6 times the dog has been on your property.

3. Politely ask the neighbor to confine their dog. Give your neighbor the times and dates from #2 above. Write down the time and date you talked to them.

4. The next time (after #3 above) call your local Police Dept and tell you want to press charges. Give the Police the times and dates from #2 & #3 above. AND PRESS CHARGES. You must be sincere! Officer isn't going to waste his time if you convey to him that you are not willing to follow thru.

5. Ignore the resulting neighbors, pleas, excuses or threats. Carry thru with #4 above..


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

First take all of these suggestions and use them on the owners. Since they are the problem, the small dog is just the symptom. So the dog keeps getting through the fence, that's easy, you can call the city and notify them of what is happening, the dog can be picked up if they continue to allow it to happen. Also each time it comes on your property you "NEED" to call animal control. Your not whining and complaining, and your neighbors don't think it's a problem. Well once you do that a few times they will have to fix the issue. Your fence is fine and you shouldn't have to do anything to it. Your neighbors are the ones responsible for keeping the dog in, so they will have to put some fine chicken wire or something on their side to keep the dog in the yard.
Also I get the feeling you are kind of torn and feel bad for having to say anything. Don't, they are the ones being the jerks by being lazy and not taking responsibility. Say something, call who needs to be called and don't feel bad about it at all. We had to do that with some of my neighbors because of loud parties and music all the time. I thought I was going to be seen as the bad guy, instead my surrounding neighbors thanked me, and the folks who OWNED the house appreciated it as well since they didn't know what kind of things the tenets were doing until they got the report. Soooo do what needs to be done, don't let them walk all over you because they are to lazy to do what's right.


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

Ha ha ha I posted up my answer on here without looking at date's or that this is an old outdated thread.... lol Lesson learned here...


----------

